# My Complaint to Uber over Audio Hijacking



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

*Me*
Feb 28, 15:45

Launching the partner app re-routes my audio back through my iPhone and away from my car speakers. I can fiddle with it and get it back, but as soon as a ping comes in, it hijacks my audio again. Not only does this drive me nuts, it is dangerous to be fiddling with audio while I'm trying to drive. It also makes using my bluetooth headpiece impossible. That means that I can have turn-by-turn come over my phone speaker (unprofessional and annoying to riders) or simply mute it and watch the map, which, of course, takes my eyes off the road.

When I do a Google search about the problem, I learn that lots of other people have it and that it seems to have cropped up when you all added that ridiculous Spotify feature that NOBODY USES. Here is a link:https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-partner-app-sounds-hijcaking-ios-sound-system.8189/

Can you please fix this? Surely it's not a deliberate scheme to force me to pay you $10 a week for an Uber phone. If you can't fix this problem, how about providing me an Uber phone free of charge until you do fix it?

My phone is an iPhone 6 Plus with up-to-date software.

I want to drive. I don't want to play tech support boy all the time.
==========================================

*Kristina at Uber* (Uber)

Feb 28, 23:27

Hi,

Thanks for letting us know that this continues to be a problem. While engineering works on a fix, some partners have said that they have had luck disabling uberMusic. Have you tried disabling Spotify?

Before you go online, uncheck the slider in the Uber Partner app, or unplug your auxiliary cable. If you're already online, you'll need to go offline to disable Music.

For more answers to frequently asked questions, I'd recommend taking a look at our website here: http://blog.uber.com/In-App-Music#faq

Thanks for your partnership!

Kristina

*Uber Support
============================================

Me

Mar 1, 03:53
*
Hi, Kristina. Thanks for the response. I don't use Ubermusic, so disabling it is not a solution. You see, my car (2015 VW Golf) does not have aux in. It uses the Lightning port for both power and audio. As a result, your Ubermusic slider stays grayed out for me, and that's fine. Riders never ask for it anyway.

I have tried several workarounds, and nothing works. I have left the Lightning cable unplugged and connected to my car's audio via Bluetooth only, and your app still hijacks my audio when a ping comes in. When I say hijack, I mean that whatever music was coming over my car speakers now comes through my iPhone's speaker, and further, it doesn't fade when your Uber navi directions chime in. It becomes a dangerous, distracting jumble of noise.

I get the same behavior when I disable all Bluetooth (a pain) and rely solely on the Lightning connection to my car.

When a phone call comes in from a rider, I have to again get all fiddly trying to figure out which audio the call is coming in on and fumble around trying to fix it without seeming a dunce to my rider. Is it in my earpiece, my phone's speaker, or my car audio? There seems to be no rhyme or reason.

I provide a quality, pleasant experience in my car, and my ratings reflect that, but anything that makes me have to fiddle with the phone or my car is another opportunity for an entitled rider on a $5 fare to ding my rating. It makes me frustrated and angry. It's hard enough staying in the black doing this work. I do not need this extra frustration.

Further, some riders' delicate little ears can't handle it if they hear navi coming in over the car speakers. I try to tell Her or His Highness that it is a problem with the Uber app, but they don't care. They will still ding my rating.

I want you all to fix this. For now, the only solution I can think of is to have a second phone in my car (more clutter). Use one for in-car entertainment and another for the Uber app. And that solution, of course, adds to dangerous, distracted driving.

Someone is going to get hurt fiddling with this. I am not the only one complaining. I already shared one thread with you, and there is another large Reddit thread about it. This would never pass muster if you all distributed your app through Apple's App Store. It makes me wonder what other nefarious things you are doing that would never make it past Apple's inspectors. For example, when my driving day is finished, somehow my iPhone's iPod function will not return to me unless and until I hard-quit the Uber app. Simply going offline is not enough. That tells me there are still processes going on the background and/or your app is not releasing its tight control of my phone's audio.

I want to continue driving, but I want the word partner to be more than just a word. It must mean something.

Finally, I have to add. The Lyft app does not present any of these complications. And this is another element of the conversations online among drivers (and some riders).


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

xtree78 said:


> There is an AUX in plug in your car ALL modern cars have it. Buy a cable plug the uber phone in an it will then operate the way you need it to.
> 
> I don't know what a lightening port is I am guessing a USB port and plugging the uber phone into that will high jack everything.
> 
> I had your problem once unplugging the Uber phone from my USB fixed it. I know you need to charge the phone and buy a cigarette lighter adapter.


You're wrong. Aux is the most legacy way to integrate audio, and some cars are dropping it for that reason. Lightning (or USB for those of you with lower market phones) is the modern way. Still, this is a side issue because even people who use aux have this issue with the app. The problem is Uber's to fix. Not for us to fiddle around trying to make something work.

Know what you're talking about before you chime in: http://www.golfmk7.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4977


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

xtree78 said:


> About?
> 
> What a lightening port is?
> 
> ...


That all cars have aux in. Aux is legacy. It's analog. Lightning and USB are modern and digital. My car and others do not have the old 3.5 mm aux in.

But again, this is a side issue and a stupid thing to argue about. I don't care. The real issue is that Uber has a problem with the app that needs to be fixed. I'm not going to go back and forth with you on this.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

xtree78 said:


> So by not saying what kind of car you have:
> 
> you either don't want to risk being proven wrong and have your pride hurt or you don't actually want your problem fixed.
> 
> Good luck with that.


It's in the goddamn post! Didn't you bother reading it? It's a 2015 VW Golf. Thank you for chasing this ridiculous side issue and ignoring the main point of my sharing this exchange with you all. You are clearly not one of the bright ones.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

xtree78 said:


> So by not saying what kind of car you have:
> 
> you either don't want to risk being proven wrong and have your pride hurt or you don't actually want your problem fixed.
> 
> Good luck with that.


He mentioned a while back his car us a 2015 VW Golf I believe.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

xtree78 said:


> So by not saying what kind of car you have:
> 
> you either don't want to risk being proven wrong and have your pride hurt or you don't actually want your problem fixed.
> 
> Good luck with that.


If I'm wrong and you can find the legacy 3.5 mm aux in jack in my car, I will be grateful and readily admit to being wrong. I would appreciate the help. I am always open to evidence and willing to change my my mind in the face of evidence.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

flyingdingo said:


> If I'm wrong and you can find the legacy 3.5 mm aux in jack in my car, I will be grateful and readily admit to being wrong. I would appreciate the help. I am always open to evidence and willing to change my my mind in the face of evidence.


Zzzzzz . . . crickets. I thought so.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

xtree78 said:


> Sorry it took me so long I am not an apple guy so I had to do some research
> 
> I also don't know how to post pics so I am trying to figure it out but just Google mmi cord to aux in vw


So not only don't you know what you're talking about in regard to my car, you can't even figure out how to post a picture or a hyperlink. Some tech guru you are! I'm not surprised. Go away. You don't know what you're talking about, and you surely don't know whom you're talking to. (Reference another thread about the varied backgrounds of those of us driving Uber. Hint: don't try to be an expert with me about technology.)

My offer stands. If you find the aux jack in my VW, I am happy to admit that I am wrong and will be grateful for your assistance. Evidence, dude, evidence.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

xtree78 said:


> Also only the SEL and the E-Golf don't come with AUX In. So you either own the previous mentioned or you are wrong. I got my info right off VWs website.
> 
> Also Google mmi cable to USB. To charge your phone without plugging into the car get his cable then a cigarette lighter adapter. Problem solved


You must have reading comprehension difficulties, and I have sympathy for you for that. You have totally missed the point of my complaint to Uber or either you didn't even read it. Charging is not the problem. I can completely unplug all cables and run on battery alone, and the audio will still be hijacked when a ping comes in. The difficulty is the audio. I never complained about not being able to charge. Where the **** did you get that?


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

xtree78 said:


> Well you obviously are the competent expert here knowing how to post a pick and all. And you sir are right I didn't know who I was dealing with (giggle)


Evidence, dipshit, evidence. Where is it?


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

xtree78 said:


> For someone claiming to know tech and to not recognize a work around is just dumb. I was offering different ways to get around plugging directly into the car or having blue tooth on Since there is a problem there that Uber seems to not have a fix for.
> 
> I understand you want what you want but sometimes it isn't possible. if you want to work professionally like you say you do then you have to disconnect from the car and turn off blue tooth and maybe even wifi. Or if it is that important to you have the uber phone its 10 bucks a week.


More evidence that you didn't read my original post. With that, welcome to my _ignore_ list. That's probably something else you don't know how to do.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

xtree78 said:


> I came up with practical solutions to every issue you threw at me and you opted to insult and now ignore. I want to be surprised but I just can't be. shakes head at the fact you seem to be an entitled little baby that is upset he is not getting his way. And as I originally predicted you couldn't risk getting your pride hurt so you went to all these lengths to...get your pride hurt which is comical


Please leave the thread.


----------



## redrover (Feb 23, 2015)

I have my iphone 6 plus connected via bluetooth to my acura 2010. When uber is on and Im using the nav in the ap it wont give me directions over the bluetooth. 

I wonder if Im missing something or I need the aux cable? or I have to set my audio in the car to bluetooth/aux setting?

Would be nice to get pings over the bluetooth too.


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

Things to avoid on this forum: Bickering, name-calling, condescending remarks. 

Thanks


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Don't allow Spotify. It's the only solution if you want to have your bluetooth operational for nav. voice. I use the bluetooth exclusively for nav directions with one ear plug, left side. It's the only way to fly. And YES, giving that up is a problem for drivers, which was pointed to early in the Spotify rollout by Uber.

Since I have not allowed Spotify nor do I drive UberX MUCH anymore except from an occasional surge fare to keep my account active I can't tell you how it works. If it was active in the app and the pax linked in it wouldn't work anyway and if it did mess with my bluetooth I'd tell them to shut it off cause it won't feed through anyway.


----------

